# New here Douwe ter Horst :-) Kung Fu Zwolle



## Douwe ter Horst (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello i just became a member here, because i just opened my martial arts academy.  I would like to learn and follow different threads. My name is Douwe ter Horst and i live in Zutphen in Holland, also known as the Netherlands. I like gaming, cooking and going to party's. 

The martial arts i have practised are: Shaolin
 Kung Fu, Tai Chi Chuan (Chen style), Krav Maga and also few modern selfdefense course. I opened my martial arts school Shaolin Kungfu Zwolle this year 2020. And i am happy to do so because i also participate in a study for becoming a recognized teacher in Holland.

This is me:




 

I like to learn and connect with fellow martial artists.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, sir.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Douwe.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

